# Scarborough Monday 02 July 07 (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Subject to wind, I hope to be at the car park, near the BBQ area, just South of the Scarborough Hotel. Hope to be on the water a bit after 0600.

Sorry to have left this post so late.

cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hope you get into them Andy!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

How did ya go Andy?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi are we there yet?

Had a nice morning, but not worthy of a full blown report. The weather was beaut, but all I got was a grinner, and I trolled it on a skirted rig, but got no bites.

Perhaps Saturday ......

Cheers mate Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I reckon the water is too clear for snapper.....maybe night time would be better??

I've been getting a lot of good sized tailor off the point at Queens beach boat ramp, using pike (any size) . I use a small shallow diving hardbody ( ecogear 72 f )in 2-3 mtrs of water dead slow and stop occasionally and getting a pike very quickly. Rigging the pike I have to use wire to the tail hook. The buggas just cut through my 50 lb leader. I have had a hit every time using pike any time of day.

I'm thinking of going out Saturday too, will check the wind and go either morning or arvo. :?


----------

